# java.exe v javaw.exe - "Ausführen in" ?



## flashray (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

jeder kennt bestimmt das man bei Erstellung einer Verknüpfung in Windows eine Angabe zu "Ausführen in" machen kann. Gibt es eine vergleichbare Option bzw. Parameter für java.exe oder javaw.exe?

Vg Erdal


----------

